

‘Many Apple Fans Around The World Wonder Which Sweaters Steve Jobs Wears’ - skbohra123
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/08/many-apple-fans-around-the-world-wonder-which-sweaters-steve-jobs-wears/

======
pharno
thats just... seriously, people are buying sweaters just because jobs weared
them?

It's like religion, following their god, no matter what he does.

